# A means to an end or an end in itself....



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

Thinking recently about how I like to use my motorhome got me wondering about how others use theirs.

i.e do you use it to do something specific which a motorhome is ideally suited to, or do you just use it because you like using it and it doesn't really matter where you end up or what you do.

Now I realize there's a large grey area here but the distinction I had in mind was..

'I plan to go to X location to do Y' = means to an end
or
I plan to go to X location and explore' = an end in itself

Hope the poll works, it doesn't show on the preview!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Doh!..I do both.....how do I poll that then?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Duh! I'm a Full-Timer. I do it through choice. It is a means to an end. An ending in itself. Duh! Eh! Oh! All three maybe? :?


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

full timing, yes, hadn't thought of that but I would say it's primarily a means to an end (living/accomodation) but in a motorhome, so it's a choice which makes it an end in itself so it's both but then again because you're full timing that means it's like a house, so therefore it doesn't count as a means to an end unles you had something else as part of the motorhome which was a means to an end and so..............Arrghhhhh!! ...Ok I give up....


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Working for me is a means to an end .. the end game is living full time in my motorhome and enjoying life and not financing the freeloaders every payday. 

So for me it is an end in itself


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi TandD
Thought provoking???
I would just say that your statement "I plan to go to X location and explore' = an end in itself " could be argued in as much as you would surely have to come back home at some point, unless you were full timing and just plain stopped, but then would you carry on living which would mean that you were full timing in that location and the probability would be that you would move on, so in effect it wouldn't be the end would it??????????????????
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We just use ours to get away from the house and the business and enjoy ourselves, not really thought too deeply about it, but if I have time I will.......
Keith


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

Ahhh! but it's not a literal end it's a metaphorical end, it like doesn't really exist, so if it doesn't really exist, we can never go there. So if we can never go there we can never reach where were going, which means we are all travellers to somewhere we can never reach, which is why we've all bought motorhomes to travel in comfort in because we're wise enough to have seen this!! 8O 

I think I'm going to York with Ralph for a pint :? :?


----------



## 88734 (May 9, 2005)

I’m confused but I always have been! 8O


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi TandD
The answer mate is








42



Keith


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi TandD
> The answer mate is
> 
> 42
> ...


       

So long and thanks for all the fish


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

so we would be classified as mostly harmless then

8)


----------

